# What's your favorite controller of this generation?



## 4861 (Jul 4, 2011)

What is your favorite controller of this generation? I personally prefer the Xbox 360 controller.


----------



## Caius (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm so used to the Ps2 controller that the Ps3 controller has to be my favorite. I have small hands and with bumpers from gamestop it feels like my old ps2 equipment. The xbox controller is just too big and clunky to be comfortable to me.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 4, 2011)

Xbox 360 controller, it feels pretty comfortable when you are holding it, and I like the button layout.


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2011)

Xbox controls suck. I hate them,


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 4, 2011)

Wii Remote + Nunchuk. Best control scheme ever, in my opinion. As far as traditional controls go, nothing beats the GameCube controller for me. =D Though, after using the 3DS's Circle Pad, the control stick on the GameCube controller feels really weird to me now. I'm gonna have to learn how to play Smash Bros. with a Classic Controller Pro eventually, anyway, so I might as well try switching to that... I just wish the control sticks were staggered on it like they are on the GameCube controller, then it would be one of my favorite controllers.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 4, 2011)

I prefer the PS3 controllers, because it's comfortable and simple. The Wii is pretty good to, but I prefer to have just one controller, that is comfortable. I haven't tried the XBOX the controller so I don't know about that one.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 4, 2011)

Xbox.


----------



## Josh (Jul 4, 2011)

I use Xbox but I prefer Playstations one. I hate the wii's but I love GameCubes and the keyboard and mouse get annoying


----------



## Justin (Jul 5, 2011)

And occasionally my Xbox 360 game pad for stuff like Super Meat Boy!


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 6, 2011)

Is it me, or is the N64 controller missing from the list?


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 6, 2011)

my only gripe with nintendo controllers is the 8-way analog sticks they use.

the only time i miss them is when i use a ps3 controller, but really, i'm okay with that and have gotten used to aiming a little up/down when i wanna go left/right.  it's just in the way i'm accustomed to tilting.  8 way grooves on an analog stick = oh **** what are you doing, nintendo.

mouse and keyboard are good for RTS and FPS, but that's about it, aside from a few special cases.


----------



## 4861 (Jul 6, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Is it me, or is the N64 controller missing from the list?


 
It's you, the poll is just for the current systems.


----------



## Conor (Jul 6, 2011)

Xbox controller is the most comfortable for me. Its comparable to the Gamecube controller for comfort.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 12, 2011)

A tie between Mouse and Keyboard and 360. 

Classic Controller Pro is a close second, but they should really make it a tad bigger, because I feel like I'm going to snap the sticks every time I play. Also, switch the D-Pad with the left C-Stick.

Playstation Controller comes next.

The WiiRemote comes last for me. It's awkward playing it with a Nunchuck because the of the wires. Also, using it sideways is one of the most uncomfortable things I have experienced in my life.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 12, 2011)

The PS3 controller since I grew up with the PS1 and it's the easiest to use imo. I also like the GameCube controller.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Jul 12, 2011)

ps3 For years Nintendo had crazy controllers when I grew up SNES dog bone? ******** n64 tri thing? better but strange lay out on the GC? then I got a wii and was like i guess this is better? but then I got a PS3 and the heavens cried the buttons all accessible and the sticks parallel finally I felt home!!! No but really its the best controller EVER and I have no clue why people dont just copy the idea? and have only one game controller... cuz dual shock WORKS!


----------



## Caius (Jul 13, 2011)

I enjoyed the use of the N64 Controller, but looking back, I've recently tried to use one that I've modified to work with USB and it just feels so strange. The Z button will always and forever be the bane of my existance, but I have to applaud Nintendo for putting buttons everywhere on every inch of space they have.


----------



## AnimalCrossingCF (Jul 22, 2011)

I like the Nintendo 3ds,The new games look so fun and cool!


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Jul 22, 2011)

The PS3 seems like the most normal feeling controller to my hands. Wii is odd, and Xbox 360 is awkward. A mouse and keyboard is also a good choice. I also like the Nintendo 3DS's controller as well.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 23, 2011)

PS3 controller, no doubt.


----------



## AngelaElmer (Aug 1, 2011)

XBox 360..I think it is better than others.


----------



## solarshadow (Aug 5, 2011)

xbox 360 controller, probably cos I'm most used to it, but a PS3 controller feels really small and I don't mind the wiimote+nunchuck, but it'll always be xbxox for me.


----------



## Micah (Aug 5, 2011)

Gamecube >>> All other controllers


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 6, 2011)

So, I've been practicing playing Brawl with a Classic Controller Pro in fear that it'll be the only (good) way to play Super Smash Bros. for Wii U, and it's actually not too bad. I much prefer the button layout on the GameCube controller, but the Wii Classic Controller Pro is pretty nice, too.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 6, 2011)

I like the gamecube controller...


----------



## SockHead (Aug 6, 2011)

lmao @ people not reading the title correctly.. What's your favorite controller *of this generation?*

And I just love the Xbox 360 controller. The button layout is perfect.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 6, 2011)

SockHead said:


> lmao @ people not reading the title correctly.. What's your favorite controller *of this generation?*
> 
> And I just love the Xbox 360 controller. The button layout is perfect.


I think people know that, they're just comparing the controllers of this generation to other ones. (GameCube controller FTW.)


----------



## Hiro (Aug 7, 2011)

Xbox controllers! <3


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 7, 2011)

my fav is xbox 360 controller


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 8, 2011)

My favourite one of this generation is the PlayStation 3's Sixaxis Dualshock 3 controller.


----------



## Niya (Aug 8, 2011)

Micah said:


> Gamecube >>> All other controllers



I agree entirely.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 13, 2011)

Mouse & Keyboard for most games, then Xbox controller, then Wii, then "the claw" controller


----------



## Zex (Aug 13, 2011)

xbox my NICCA


----------



## Yokie (Aug 19, 2011)

Wii Mote + Nunchuck of course.

Awesome combo.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 25, 2011)

Gonna vote for the PS3 controller. While I do prefer the mouse/keyboard for fpses, I like the PS3 controller the best.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have the unpopular opinion of preferring the PS3 controller. I also love the PC + Mouse combo, however it's only good for certain types of games, while the Dualshock can work for pretty much any.


----------



## Caius (Aug 26, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:


> I have the unpopular opinion of preferring the PS3 controller. I also love the PC + Mouse combo, however it's only good for certain types of games, while the Dualshock can work for pretty much any.



I use the pstwa controller on my computer whenever I can.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 28, 2011)

360 > GCN > Everything else

Worst: Play station then OG XBOX close 2nd


----------

